# Cymbalta- Zyprexa combo



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

My doctor gave me Zyprexa for depression to go along with Cymbalta. The Zyprexa is normally given for bi-polar, but can be used off-label for depression. It is working for me, and I wanted to know if anyone else is taking this combination, and how is it working?


----------

